# oversized calf



## macisherfield (Jul 17, 2012)

we just got a approx 4 week old holstien bull calf and he's HUGE. he's 4 feet long and almost 3/3.5 feet tall. he's so big he only stands when he's getting fed because it hurts his joints. his poop has traces of blood in it and a runny noise. he moans and groans alot more than usual. when he's not eating drinking etc he's sleeping. is there anything we can do or should we just see what happens?


----------



## kfacres (Jul 17, 2012)

macisherfield said:
			
		

> we just got a approx 4 week old holstien bull calf and he's HUGE. he's 4 feet long and almost 3/3.5 feet tall. he's so big he only stands when he's getting fed because it hurts his joints. his poop has traces of blood in it and a runny noise. he moans and groans alot more than usual. when he's not eating drinking etc he's sleeping. is there anything we can do or should we just see what happens?


that doesn't sound so big.

Sounds like you need to get some coccidiosis med in him ASAP -or he'll be dead ASAP.

Bloody stools is first sign.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 17, 2012)

the size sound within normal ranges for a holstein.  They are big calves anyway.

I agree with Kfacres, he needs to be treated for coccidia ASAP.  He could easily die quickly or in the event that he lives thru it have scarring in his GI tract that leads to failure to thrive and eventually death.  The meds can be found at your local farm store, follow the directions on the packet.

I would also

take him off milk totally and completely for 24 hours, to allow the system to rest a bit, replacing it with electrolytes.

Give large doses (double) of Probios with each bottle until all the coccidia meds are finished.

Here is a detail write up of my scour regimen (you would add the coccidia meds to this)..........http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-calves-scours

Keep an eye on the runny nose.  Calves will at times have a runny nose when stressed.  However, he may be developing some pneumonia, esp if he is lethargic or getting dehydrated.


----------



## macisherfield (Jul 17, 2012)

Could any of this also be related to the fact that for the past week it has been 90+ degree weather??


----------



## kfacres (Jul 17, 2012)

macisherfield said:
			
		

> Could any of this also be related to the fact that for the past week it has been 90+ degree weather??


not any of the serious problems...

bloody stools is dead give away for one serious problem, about 97% of the time-- and it's already been addressed on this thread.  

Waste much more time, and you're going to have a seriously dead calf on your hands...  coccidiosis is not something to mess around with, it will spread through every animal on the place like wildfire-- and if serious enough-- it will kill every young animal-- I've seen it done, and we were trying to fix it.  

might I ask, did you just acquire this calf, and if not-- why wait until now to ask for help?


----------



## manybirds (Jul 18, 2012)

We got him about a week ago, my grandma thinks that he has blood in his poop cause he had a hard birth. Is that true?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 18, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> might I ask, did you just acquire this calf, and if not-- why wait until now to ask for help?


First line in op.


			
				macisherfield said:
			
		

> we just got a approx 4 week old holstien bull calf and he's HUGE.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> We got him about a week ago, my grandma thinks that he has blood in his poop cause he had a hard birth. Is that true?


Very unlikely.  Coccidia is the main concern at this age.  There really is little time to waste with coccidia.  Go ahead and start the medication as soon as possible.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> We got him about a week ago, my grandma thinks that he has blood in his poop cause he had a hard birth. Is that true?


WOOPS! lol sorry macisherfield is a friend of mine. she was at my house. she must have posted on here from my profile lol sorry. that was from her though


----------



## Cricket (Jul 18, 2012)

Manybirds, one treatment for coccidiosis in calves is Corid--they have a really good website.  If I understand correctly, the Corid would only treat coccidiosis, so it's not going to hurt him if it's something else.  My vet said to repeat treatments as needed.  I'd never dealt with it before, but have treated my 3 month old calf for the 3rd time now.

I wonder if your Grandma may be right, in that a rough birth would give him a lower resistance to infection and worms?  I don't know, but it seems as any other problem would have resolved itself by 4 weeks.

Unfortunately, I missed the 'whoops' post!


----------

